# 10 Months 3 Cities Uber Review



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Ummm all the damn umms are pissing me ummmm off.... ummmm errrrrrr lol


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Just what we all need Randy. More low paid drivers. Let's promote saturation and really destroy our low incomes.

jeeezzz

The bottom line with Uber is that drivers are converting their car values into cash and working for minimum wage or less but paying little or no taxes.

That's the real story on Uber. There is no other story to be had.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Just what we all need Randy. More low paid drivers. Let's promote saturation and really destroy our low incomes.
> 
> jeeezzz
> 
> ...


Maybe that's your story. How long have you been with Uber? How many cities have you driven for Uber in?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm in a saturated market. I work 2 days a week. My avg weekly payout for 2 evenings / week is around $350. No complaints here. Uber on!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Maybe that's your story. How long have you been with Uber? How many cities have you driven for Uber in?


Come on Randy. Why are you fishing for more drivers? Seriously. You are misleading the crap out of the innocent.

It would be more honest to say you go out and cherry pick surges and make a decent buck for a part time gig.

But there are full timers out here that drive all the time that have another reality to deal with.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't only work surges. There are no surges in Bloomington. Ask anyone on here. Where did you get that from?? It's a 1 1/2hr drive for me each way to work. You act like you know me, or my situation. You don't. So please, don't tell me what I do, or don't do. I make a living VERY part time with Uber. I'm not "fishing". I've had 2 referral bonuses in the last 10 months, not like I'm making a killing off them. If you, or others cant make it with Uber, move on. It's that simple. Stop whining about how hard it is, and get a different job. Nobody is forcing you to work for Uber. Goodness.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I don't only work surges. There are no surges in Bloomington. Ask anyone on here. Where did you get that from?? It's a 1 1/2hr drive for me each way to work. You act like you know me, or my situation. You don't. So please, don't tell me what I do, or don't do. I make a living VERY part time with Uber. I'm not "fishing". I've had 2 referral bonuses in the last 10 months, not like I'm making a killing off them. If you, or others cant make it with Uber, move on. It's that simple. Stop whining about how hard it is, and get a different job. Nobody is forcing you to work for Uber. Goodness.


I just ain't hard enough dawg


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh yeah also Randy Bo Bandy we don't live at home with ma. Not saying you do, but kindof am.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I have 2 kids, and a woman. My "ma" lives in Oklahoma. I live on my own in Indiana, with my kids and their mother.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

What 34 year old with a family lives at home with mommy and daddy??


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I don't only work surges. There are no surges in Bloomington. Ask anyone on here. Where did you get that from?? It's a 1 1/2hr drive for me each way to work. You act like you know me, or my situation. You don't. So please, don't tell me what I do, or don't do. I make a living VERY part time with Uber. I'm not "fishing". I've had 2 referral bonuses in the last 10 months, not like I'm making a killing off them. If you, or others cant make it with Uber, move on. It's that simple. Stop whining about how hard it is, and get a different job. Nobody is forcing you to work for Uber. Goodness.


Why a guy making a supposed decent buck (GROSS $1400 a month *pre any expenses*) driving 2 days a week wants to cut his own throat by pimping more DRIVER pile on's to this low paying gig seems quite senseless Randy.

I might suggest you don't destroy your own job? duh


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

$1400 gross *pre any expenses*?? You do realize gross means prior to expenses? No need to spell it out, I owned a $130K net / yr business for several years. I understand economics, and business. Again, I ask how long have you been with Uber? How many cities have you worked Uber in? When you have equal or greater experience doing Uber as I do, come back and talk to me. Also, as stated above, if it's so bad for you, move along to something else.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> $1400 gross *pre any expenses*?? You do realize gross means prior to expenses? No need to spell it out, I owned a $130K net / yr business for several years. I understand economics, and business. Again, I ask how long have you been with Uber? How many cities have you worked Uber in? When you have equal or greater experience doing Uber as I do, come back and talk to me. Also, as stated above, if it's so bad for you, move along to something else.


It's YOUR math Randy. You know...? $350 per week X 4 weeks = a GROSS FARE of $1400 a month pre expenses.

Are you saying you NET $350 for your part time gig that you are trying to destroy by pimping more DRIVERS into it?

Why Randy? Why are you cutting your own throat? Does that make sense to you? You would prefer your GROSS or NET to be LESS?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> GROSS FARE of $1400 a month pre expenses.


There you go again... GROSS FARE PRE EXPENSES... GROSS means "prior to expenses". You don't need to spell it out. Otherwise why not just say pre expenses? Or just gross? One or the other.

I'll ask a 3rd time: HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN WITH UBER? HOW MANY CITIES HAVE YOU WORKED?

All caps because maybe, just maybe you didn't see the other two times I asked.

If Uber sucks so badly for you, GTFO! You're not forced to drive. If you want to ***** about customers, fine. ***** about a shitty week, fine. But to constantly ***** and moan like a 6 year old, and tell everyone there is no $$$ driving for uber is idiocy. It is a false statement. I make money driving for Uber. If you didn't make money driving for Uber, YOU WOULDN'T CONTINUE DRIVING. Stop lying to people trying to protect your own pocket. There is plenty of demand, and more supply will come in regardless of my videos. You can't stop it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd suggest your ego stroking to pimp other drivers into this business is self destructive to all parties Randy.

Just sayin'


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'd suggest your ego stroking to pimp other drivers into this business is self destructive to all parties Randy.
> 
> Just sayin'


You wont answer my questions, why? Because you don't have the experience to make the statements you are making. Move along.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> You wont answer my questions, why? Because you don't have the experience to make the statements you are making. Move along.


I am the liquor Randy


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

All parties: not that I've read all the deets on this thread, but consider that it may be much less expensive to make ends meet where BoBandy lives. Where I'm operating, they tax a tax, and are implementing a tax which increases as CPI does, which in turn pushes up CPI, causing the tax to increase.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

@Randy Shear is a Uber shill and troll. Best to just ignore him and move on.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been around the block more times than I can count (no pun intended) both owning businesses and doing an assortment on things and I've found one universal truth. Your attitude always translate to what you make. If you come to this with a piss poor attitude, like some of the commentators have, you will make less. It's just the way the world works in business and in life.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, please move along.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> I've been around the block more times than I can count (no pun intended) both owning businesses and doing an assortment on things and I've found one universal truth. Your attitude always translate to what you make. If you come to this with a piss poor attitude, like some of the commentators have, you will make less. It's just the way the world works in business and in life.


I have stated this fact many times on here. Bad attitudes net bad revenues. It is the way of things.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I am the liquor Randy


Love it. lol


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Yes, please move along.


If your making so much money why say so on a public forum, when the consequences of doing so, is that more people hire on to be drivers, thinking to get rich, and you'll end up with a smaller piece of the pie?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Sly said:


> If your making so much money why say so on a public forum, when the consequences of doing so, is that more people hire on to be drivers, thinking to get rich, and you'll end up with a smaller piece of the pie?


So much money? I'm sorry but coming from $130K/yr to < $18K/yr doesn't seem like a lot of money. It's bread crumbs to me. I advocate driving for Uber, because it is, and has for the past 10 months done well for me. Others maybe not, but I speak from my own experience. I'm not worried about losing $ to new drivers. I've made it in 3 cities, over 10 months, and I'm still making about what I always have. No worries here. And what if Uber falls to crap? I don't really care, I have a car business I can start back up, and a title business to start back up. If it works out great, if not I'll just pick up where I left off before Uber. This is my vacation time lol.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> So much money? I'm sorry but coming from $130K/yr to < $18K/yr doesn't seem like a lot of money. It's bread crumbs to me. I advocate driving for Uber, because it is, and has for the past 10 months done well for me. Others maybe not, but I speak from my own experience. I'm not worried about losing $ to new drivers. I've made it in 3 cities, over 10 months, and I'm still making about what I always have. No worries here. And what if Uber falls to crap? I don't really care, I have a car business I can start back up, and a title business to start back up. If it works out great, if not I'll just pick up where I left off before Uber. This is my vacation time lol.


Some of us don't have backup. Some of us depend on Uber to pay the bills. Some of us don't want to live in our cars in order to pay the bills simply because some of you want to make it harder to make any real money doing it.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Sly said:


> Some of us don't have backup. Some of us depend on Uber to pay the bills. Some of us don't want to live in our cars in order to pay the bills simply because some of you want to make it harder to make any real money doing it.


I rely on Uber as my only income. I make it. Not everyone can, but I do. Therefor I speak from my experience. I have no problem making $350/wk working 20 - 24hrs per weekend. If I worked "full time" I'm sure I could do $600/wk (and have as an experiment). Have a good attitude, clean car, and provide a good experience for your customers. That's what I do.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> @Randy Shear is a Uber shill and troll. Best to just ignore him and move on.


This place is sometimes like the "red scares" and 'uber shills' are the Commies. I've been guilty of it too, but...when I accuse someone of being a witch I usually at least have Mary Goodwife come down and accuse them directly, and go into convulsions or something.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> So much money? I'm sorry but coming from $130K/yr to < $18K/yr doesn't seem like a lot of money. It's bread crumbs to me. I advocate driving for Uber, because it is, and has for the past 10 months done well for me. Others maybe not, but I speak from my own experience. I'm not worried about losing $ to new drivers. I've made it in 3 cities, over 10 months, and I'm still making about what I always have. No worries here. And what if Uber falls to crap? I don't really care, I have a car business I can start back up, and a title business to start back up. If it works out great, if not I'll just pick up where I left off before Uber. This is my vacation time lol.


I thought you said the 130k was part of business gross or revenue there RanRan BoBandy...Not income/profit...
But frankly I just like all the dramatic back-and-forths here...the redundant *pre-expenses gross *was classic.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> I've been around the block more times than I can count (no pun intended) both owning businesses and doing an assortment on things and I've found one universal truth. Your attitude always translate to what you make. If you come to this with a piss poor attitude, like some of the commentators have, you will make less. It's just the way the world works in business and in life.


 There's a lot to be said for positive attitude. My personality forces me to work at it and this forum is a fun place for me to gripe, *****, be sarcastic, make jokes...whatever. In the end, my life experience tells me that you are correct.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Sly said:


> Some of us don't have backup. Some of us depend on Uber to pay the bills. Some of us don't want to live in our cars in order to pay the bills simply because some of you want to make it harder to make any real money doing it.


What were you doing before uber???
And not just you, but all other complainers as well: how were you making a living before uberX came along 2 yrs ago? It seems like most common complaint is "I make less than minimum wage and I cant live on that". As I see it, if uber is your only source of income and you make $4 per hour, as was posted by some screenshot of spreadsheet (which is complete bs!), those few bucks an hour is more than $0 an hour that can be made by not doing anything. And yes you have to work hours, long hours, 60-80 hours a week. Welcome to real world! Government cheese ran out!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> If your making so much money why say so on a public forum, when the consequences of doing so, is that more people hire on to be drivers, thinking to get rich, and you'll end up with a smaller piece of the pie?


Really Sly?
Don't you think that Uber is taking care that by plastering the internet with $1000+/week Ads in every market.
You don't really have to worry about Randy causing the driver over saturation by posting here and by making YouTube videos.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I thought you said the 130k was part of business gross or revenue there RanRan BoBandy...Not income/profit...
> But frankly I just like all the dramatic back-and-forths here...the redundant *pre-expenses gross *was classic.


If I said gross I meant net. That was after business expenses, but before around $9K in taxes.

That is my fault.

Yeah the pre-expense / gross cracked me up.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> There's a lot to be said for positive attitude. My personality forces me to work at it and this forum is a fun place for me to gripe, *****, be sarcastic, make jokes...whatever. In the end, my life experience tells me that you are correct.


I completely agree. Attitude is VERY important.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> What were you doing before uber???
> And not just you, but all other complainers as well: how were you making a living before uberX came along 2 yrs ago? It seems like most common complaint is "I make less than minimum wage and I cant live on that". As I see it, if uber is your only source of income and you make $4 per hour, as was posted by some screenshot of spreadsheet (which is complete bs!), those few bucks an hour is more than $0 an hour that can be made by not doing anything. And yes you have to work hours, long hours, 60-80 hours a week. Welcome to real world! Government cheese ran out!


As I have said many times, but it seems people don't want to acknowledge this. Before Uber I was living off savings, and occasionally flipping a car. Savings was almost all gone when I found Uber on Facebook offering $50K/yr (LOL). I have never misled anyone, or claimed to make $1000/wk. I have made $800+ in a week, in fact there have been several weeks I've brought home more than $500 per week. But I never try to fool anyone in to thinking this is normal. Uber does work for me. I don't live "nice" anymore, but I'm still living, and that's something. It beats sitting on the couch trying to collect disability or some other government check. I prefer to work for what I have.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Really Sly?
> Don't you think that Uber is taking care that by plastering the internet with $1000+/week Ads in every market.
> You don't really have to worry about Randy causing the driver over saturation by posting here and by making YouTube videos.


Nope Chi1, it is in fact ME that is responsible for the driver saturation from my little 1300 subscribers on YouTube. I am responsible for saturation the world over.  Sorry guys.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Uber does work for me. I don't live "nice" anymore, but I'm still living, and that's something. It beats sitting on the couch trying to collect disability or some other government check. I prefer to work for what I have.


Good! And agree on positive attitude! People/customers/coworkers do feel it!
But my post wasnt addressed to you lol


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> You wont answer my questions, why? Because you don't have the experience to make the statements you are making. Move along.


*Why fill potential drivers full of crap Randy?*

*Every driver here knows Uber is a MINIMUM WAGE job *with excessive risk punctuated by a few moments of better pay during surges.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Why fill potential drivers full of crap Randy?*
> 
> *Every driver here knows Uber is a MINIMUM WAGE job *with excessive risk punctuated by a few moments of better pay during surges.


I've made $65.00 in a single hour. Just not every hour. I spend too much time playing Dragons quest in the car waiting on the next ping.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sly said:


> I've made $65.00 in a single hour. Just not every hour. I spend too much time playing Dragons quest in the car waiting on the next ping.


*There was a post here recently that showed for no uncertain fact that any full time X driver makes LESS THAN MINIMUM wage.*

Anyone who sez otherwise is *completely full of shit.*


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *There was a post here recently that showed for no uncertain fact that any full time X driver makes LESS THAN MINIMUM wage.*
> 
> Anyone who sez otherwise is *completely full of shit.*


Soooooooo....

Somewhere, there's a post.. Which you don't provide a link to.

It showed "for no uncertain fact" than ANY full time X driver....... yada yada ya...

No uncertain fact?? Really? Reason enough to NOT listen to your garbage.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Why fill potential drivers full of crap Randy?*
> 
> *Every driver here knows Uber is a MINIMUM WAGE job *with excessive risk punctuated by a few moments of better pay during surges.


Funny thing, I don't make minimum wage, and I am a driver. Interesting.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Funny thing, I don't make minimum wage, and I am a driver. Interesting.


Yeah, I'm sure you exceed that running around in circles for that *net $2.40 per ride* pre any costs like gas, maintenance and depreciation.

*yawn.*


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Anyone who sez otherwise is *completely full of shit.*


You are full of generalizations aren't you?

All full time X drivers make less than minimum wage... Where are these statistics? So EVERY UberX driver the world over reported their income to prove this?

I make well over minimum wage. Guess I'm full of shit...


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you exceed that running around in circles for that net $2.40 per ride.
> 
> yawn.


net $2.40/trip?? Good God you have access to my payouts too!!! Where do you get such powers?

It's obvious this guy is just spreading rumors, and doing no real research at all. This is fun though.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *There was a post here recently that showed for no uncertain fact that any full time X driver makes LESS THAN MINIMUM wage.*
> 
> Anyone who sez otherwise is *completely full of shit.*


Dude 1 hour doesn't equate to 40+ hours of earnings. I've also spent 5 hours sitting around playing Dragons Quest and not getting any pings at all. I've spent days where all I get is the occasional $4.00 fare. I wish I made $65.00 every hour, but it is not the case.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sly said:


> Dude 1 hour doesn't equate to 40+ hours of earnings. I've also spent 5 hours sitting around playing Dragons Quest and not getting any pings at all. *I've spent days where all I get is the occasional $4.00 fare. I wish I made $65.00 every hour, but it is not the case.*


*Never said otherwise.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> net $2.40/trip?? Good God you have access to my payouts too!!! Where do you get such powers?
> 
> It's obvious* this guy is just spreading rumors*, and doing no real research at all. *This is fun though*.


Uh, no. Read reality Randy.

You are pimping a less than minimum wage yob as more than that to the unwary and unsuspecting.

You may think it's fun. Obviously you are more interested in seeing your face on Utube than you are in telling the truth.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uh, no. Read reality Randy.
> 
> You are pimping a less than minimum wage yob as more than that to the unwary and unsuspecting.
> 
> You may think it's fun. Obviously you are more interested in seeing your face on Utube than you are in telling the truth.


Whatever you say. You've obviously got WAY more experience here than I do, and your credentials are mind blowing. I bow down to you Uber God sir.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

That Rideshare Guy podcast hasn't updated lately, but I guess he did say his updates would be random. Some of his stuff is valuable, some isn't. When he talks about the *over-the-top * customer service crap that they teach you at Walmart academy or smiling ass hotel chain indoc videos, I have to think maybe Boston is just a different type of people; many of us are weirded out by overly positive sunshine injections, and the rest take kindness as weakness. 
My star rating keeps increasing of late. I'd be psyched if I could trade those in for gas haha...
Keeping up about $20/shift (12 hour shifts) average tips. Mathematical average, so one night 2, another 40, you get it. 
I gotta find a moment to plug the last months numbers into excel, because right now don't know where I'm at with regards to hourly net pay...but I know it's closer to Chipotle than Taco Bell $$$$$

---BANGO hit them with your presentation up front, quiet music or NPR, always plug it into GPS, buy time to do so by pointing out the cooler with waters (they're not taking as many now that fall is here, hooray) and take them there. 
Don't dress up like you're in a job interview, those animals will take advantage.
Don't speak much, cuz you really don't want to anyways with most people. 
End shift, drink quality beer and cider. 
Sergeants NIGHT MOVES 900+ trips 4.8+


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm at 10 months, 826 trips (before they changed the dashboard, now I don't know where to look for them), 4.78*s


----------



## Cameron B. (Aug 30, 2014)

Why is it that at least once a week, someone engages in a pissing match over Randy's posts? Click on the guy's profile, read through his former posts where he;s detailed out his work model, then come to the table with commentary/criticism.

I drive UberX, part time, as a side gig, in an over saturated market. And it's working for me. I like driving, enjoy meeting people under different conditions than in my primary profession, and making a little extra on the side. 

I only drive on the Thursday/Friday/Saturday nights that I don't have a work shift, and I manage to gross close to $400.00 on average. My vehicle is paid off, and I'm the type that runs a car into the ground before I kick it off to someone else. I can do basically all repairs, sans replacing a transmission, by myself. Gas isn't that expensive here, and fuel economy isn't that big of a deal.

My market isn't that large geographically, so there's no driving to hot spots. I drop off, park, and kick back waiting for a ping. On the rare occasion a surge pops up, it encapsulates the entire city I drive in (my market covers three 200,000+ cities, I drive in one).

Uber is working for some people, but, likewise, it's an abysmal experience for others. Stop telling those of us it works for that it isn't actually working for us.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Cameron B. said:


> Why is it that at least once a week, someone engages in a pissing match over Randy's posts? Click on the guy's profile, read through his former posts where has detailed out his work model, then come to the table with commentary/criticism.
> 
> I drive UberX, part time, as a side gig, im an over saturated market. And it's working for me. I like driving, enjoy meeting people under different conditions than in my primary profession, and making a little extra on the side.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cameron. Very much appreciated.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Cameron B. said:


> Why is it that at least once a week, someone engages in a pissing match over Randy's posts? Click on the guy's profile, read through his former posts where has detailed out his work model, then come to the table with commentary/criticism.
> 
> I drive UberX, part time, as a side gig, im an over saturated market. And it's working for me. I like driving, enjoy meeting people under different conditions than in my primary profession, and making a little extra on the side.
> 
> ...


Dude 
I never thought that *experience *in something like this, combined with 'people knowledge' (People in Boston are really a different animal, they need to be managed) could yield such a change in this type of game. 
Like, one would think that if you've driven on your own forever, that after a few weeks you'd reach your full potential. Not true. It's taken me a solid half year of trial and error, but people would be flabbergasted to look at my numbers that I crunched last night...And I get 12-17MPG's on my rig...
I'm afraid to even admit this shit to my woman, and I feel badly, truly sympathetic for those who don't make good dough on this shit, but I'm seeming to do very well for what this thing is Inshallah.
That said, the cuts and horrible help from Uber are as appalling as some of the drivers flooding into the system and making me look like Ra the sun god. 
You can't teach this shit though, really. 
Except the sign that UberPissed invented. I wanna make a bronze statue of that Muf****ah, he's legend.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

@UberPissed 
That's how you do that...Tagging someone, as it were.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Cameron B. said:


> Why is it that at least once a week, someone engages in a pissing match over Randy's posts? Click on the guy's profile, read through his former posts where has detailed out his work model, then come to the table with commentary/criticism.
> 
> I drive UberX, part time, as a side gig, im an over saturated market. And it's working for me. I like driving, enjoy meeting people under different conditions than in my primary profession, and making a little extra on the side.
> 
> ...


Yeah I like ol' RanRan BoBandyMan, if only because he's feisty and I'm a classic contrarian who loves a good debate. 
Hate ultimate fighting though...Reminds me of Marine Corps martial arts rolling around with sweaty disgusting men on the grass fields of Okinawa....yuck


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Yeah I like ol' RanRan BoBandyMan, if only because he's feisty and I'm a classic contrarian who loves a good debate.
> Hate ultimate fighting though...Reminds me of Marine Corps martial arts rolling around with sweaty disgusting men on the grass fields of Okinawa....yuck


I'm always up for a good debate as well, and I too had enough hand-to-hand / man-on-man in Great Lakes, IL at RTC. You know how we get down in the Navy  JKJK Hell nah!!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

@SgtMurphy I knew as soon as I said Navy that would come up, so I beat you to it!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> @SgtMurphy I knew as soon as I said Navy that would come up, so I beat you to it!


True Dat...I'm no SailorHater, or SoldierHater...I feel like the rear echelon troops give all Marines a bad name in that way, they need someone to hate on to make them feel better while they fix our Humvees, AC's and all that ish...
Also, Combat Marines are the heavy hitters of Homoerotic ****ing About...we would always try to out-gay one another, it's part of the fun, and also disgusting. 
All that being said, I wish I could go to Great Lakes just to lose a few pounds in an easy-does-it setting, and maybe bang a few lady Seaman Recruits...Department of Navy, not to paint with a broad brush, has some 
WHOOOORE WOMENS!!!! 
I don't know why I'm going on writing a memoir like this, probably the lack of sleep...
But I only ever banged one female Marine, because I really didn't wanna be "That guy." But holy breasticles, when this woman arrived on base, I vowed to GET DEESE! 
Two days later, I gave her the greatest 37 seconds of her life. 
True story y'all


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

BC was pretty amazing. I banged no one, as I was married to my 1st wife, with a baby on the way. I did pick a GREAT time to enlist though. It was pushing in to winter, so boot camp was pretty sweet! 3AM marching to mess, in the freezing ass cold. I believe it's better to join in winter, than summer. I made friends with my SCPO, and skipped the "swabee" BS, I got to be his *****, I mean secretary for a good portion of boot camp. I have an extensive history in computers, and I was really just lucky he picked me. He also brought me McDonalds for lunch  Ahh I had it pretty easy.

And got to love the showers... All of us standing around one pipe, with shower heads in all 360 degrees. Nothing like bumping in to the guy next to you whilst showering... Yep, those were the days. *sarcasm*


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> BC was pretty amazing. I banged no one, as I was married to my 1st wife, with a baby on the way. I did pick a GREAT time to enlist though. It was pushing in to winter, so boot camp was pretty sweet! 3AM marching to mess, in the freezing ass cold. I believe it's better to join in winter, than summer. I made friends with my SCPO, and skipped the "swabee" BS, I got to be his *****, I mean secretary for a good portion of boot camp. I have an extensive history in computers, and I was really just lucky he picked me. He also brought me McDonalds for lunch  Ahh I had it pretty easy.
> 
> And got to love the showers... All of us standing around one pipe, with shower heads in all 360 degrees. Nothing like bumping in to the guy next to you whilst showering... Yep, those were the days. *sarcasm*


I can totes relate.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I can totes relate.


That was exactly how we were awakened each morning.  My first day I was terrified, after that you just adjust to it. Being raised by my Air Force father, really helped me with boot camp. It was like being a kid all over again.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> BC was pretty amazing. I banged no one, as I was married to my 1st wife, with a baby on the way. I did pick a GREAT time to enlist though. It was pushing in to winter, so boot camp was pretty sweet! 3AM marching to mess, in the freezing ass cold. I believe it's better to join in winter, than summer. I made friends with my SCPO, and skipped the "swabee" BS, I got to be his *****, I mean secretary for a good portion of boot camp. I have an extensive history in computers, and I was really just lucky he picked me. He also brought me McDonalds for lunch  Ahh I had it pretty easy.
> 
> And got to love the showers... All of us standing around one pipe, with shower heads in all 360 degrees. Nothing like bumping in to the guy next to you whilst showering... Yep, those were the days. *sarcasm*


imagine now with one or more of them being a known homosexual.
Don't drop the soap.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> imagine now with one or more of them being a known homosexual.
> Don't drop the soap.


Wouldn't care if someone's a "known homosexual." 
Never did.
One attribute that may increase the chances of sexual assault/rape, however, is the sexually starved introvert male adult.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Wouldn't care if someone's a "known homosexual."
> Never did.
> One attribute that may increase the chances of sexual assault/rape, however, is the sexually starved introvert male adult.


Whoever are you referring to Sgt? You think your sly, I got it! LOL


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> @UberPissed
> That's how you do that...Tagging someone, as it were.


@SgtMurphy I expect 20% of your tips in lieu of a bronze statue.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Sly said:


> imagine now with one or more of them being a known homosexual.
> Don't drop the soap.


Rest assured, Sly .. the military doesn't want you .. not even the straights.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Rest assured, Sly .. the military doesn't want you .. not even the straights.


I'm a vet.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sly said:


> If your making so much money why say so on a public forum, when the consequences of doing so, is that more people hire on to be drivers, thinking to get rich, and you'll end up with a smaller piece of the pie?


Pie!? Did someone say pie?


----------

